# Retirees visa holders urged to stay in Baguio



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

February 23, 2021 
SOURCE: Retirees visa holders urged to stay in Baguio – HERALD EXPRESS | News in Cordillera and Northern Luzon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> February 23, 2021
> SOURCE: Retirees visa holders urged to stay in Baguio – HERALD EXPRESS | News in Cordillera and Northern Luzon


Would hate them to spend their money elsewhere. Guaranteed income.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Give them a good reason to stay. Most probably want to stay anyway but how about giving them an early reservation to get a Covid vaccine shot.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Given that it might be months before the wonderful PRA gets it act together and provides retiress visa holders their reentry permits plus travel pass, those retiree visa holders plus all the other retiree visa holders elesewhere in the country,arent going anywhere.... latest estimate is 2-4 months for the re-entry permit to be process..." sorry sir, we can only transmit in batches to DOT for their endorement ,as very many have applied for reentry permits the PRA advised the other day......


----------

